# Back from Tejas Q-fest



## Woodman1 (Nov 8, 2006)

I just got back from the Texas BBQ Rub group www.texasbbqrub.com , annual bash in Cistern ,Texas. Ate some great BBQ at The Railhead in Ft Worth, and also got to the Pendery's store there , where I dropped a ton on Chili and Chile Powders. This is basically a group of internet friends like this one, but based out of Tejas. We get together the first weekend in November every year and tell tall tales, camp-out, go visit Tejas landmarks (The Alamo, Shiner Brewery, B&B Charcoal, Smitty's and Kreuzes in Lockhart,) eat some great (and different) BBQ, and drink copious amounts of beer and Tequila. We also ate some great chicken fried steaks, gumbo, and jambalaya. The racoon was, however, TERRIBLE! This event is put on by Gator Pits, Texas BBQ Rub, and Texas Pepper Jelly for $75/person . We had folks from all over the country. Anyone who wants to see how they do it in Tejas, should try and hook up for next year. It is truly the highlite of my BBQ year! Here are some photos: 

http://www.peppersandsmoke.com/photo/in ... st%202006/
Woody


----------



## Greg Rempe (Nov 8, 2006)

link no workie!


----------



## Finney (Nov 8, 2006)

Sounds like fun.
Except fot the Texans (just kidding).


----------



## Woodman1 (Nov 8, 2006)

Nick, I fixed it. 

ps. We almost burnt down the place trying to deep fry 8 turkeys in a 55 gallon barrell


----------



## LarryWolfe (Nov 8, 2006)

Link doesn't work Dave


----------



## Woodman1 (Nov 8, 2006)

I FIXED IT!!!!!!! Love, Woodman


----------



## Greg Rempe (Nov 8, 2006)

Looks like a good time, Dave....you and Ritch are the skinniest dudes there!!


----------



## Finney (Nov 8, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Link doesn't work Dave


He fixed it already. :?


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Nov 8, 2006)

Looks like everybody has a great time Woody! Thanks for posting! What didn't you like about the racoon?


----------



## Thom Emery (Nov 8, 2006)

Yea them Boys had a time


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Nov 8, 2006)

Fantastic Pics Woody.  Man that looked like fun.  Never been to texas but its on my "before I die to do list".


----------



## DATsBBQ (Nov 8, 2006)

A weekend with no women, just the guys   Looks like you had a good time.


----------



## SteerCrazy (Nov 8, 2006)

Woodman said:
			
		

> Nick, I fixed it.
> 
> ps. *We almost burnt down the place trying to deep fry 8 turkeys in a 55 gallon barrell*




Why the heck would anyone want to fry turkey's??  [smilie=a_hrm.gif]


----------



## Cliff H. (Nov 8, 2006)

Looks like a big time.  Thanks for the pics.


----------



## Puff1 (Nov 8, 2006)

Looked like fun.
Nice new apron there bub


----------



## Woodman1 (Nov 8, 2006)

Greg, actually Texlaw,and Photo Kirk are slender also!


----------



## Greg Rempe (Nov 8, 2006)

But you got the pipes!!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Nov 8, 2006)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> But you got the pipes!!



Greg, your one sick ba$tard!


----------



## john pen (Nov 8, 2006)

Nice pics Woody...looks like a great weekend...Remind us next year when your putting your money in...sounds Do-able !!


----------



## Woodman1 (Nov 8, 2006)

Will do John. The first weekend in October is the date. These guys will welcome you with open arms. Just like the great guys here. Some are even gay like Greg!


----------



## zilla (Nov 8, 2006)

Woodman said:
			
		

> Will do John. The first weekend in October is the date. These guys will welcome you with open arms. Just like the great guys here. Some are even gay like Greg!



It's true, we even welcomed three generations of Okies this year! The gays live at the ranchette next door!   Just don't look!


----------



## bigwheel (Nov 8, 2006)

Well as you prob know my invitation musta got lost in the mail again.  Do they still have the no shootin iron rule? I never did like the sound of that one. I mean there is some nuts over there.  Who would want to stroll amongst em nekked?   

bigwheel


----------

